# What kind of cat is this?



## Gracehilton (Sep 25, 2020)

So I saw this cat and it was so friendly and nice. But it was the biggest cat I have ever seen and I want to know what kind of cat it is. It had really soft nice fur and was very social. Sorry I don’t have better pictures, if you have any ideas on what breed it could be that would be great!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No specific breed, a DSH (domestic short hair) cat. Stray cat? Thinking of adopting? Gorgeous markings, this is one beautiful cat.


----------



## Gracehilton (Sep 25, 2020)

marie73 said:


> No specific breed, a DSH (domestic short hair) cat. Stray cat? Thinking of adopting? Gorgeous markings, this is one beautiful cat.


I’m not sure if it’s a stray cat. Seems very social, so I’m thinking it probably has a home! And I just adopted a kitten so not thinking of adopting, was just curious about it. Thank you!


----------



## princess chloe (Oct 7, 2020)

i have the exact same problem but the cat in your picture is probably a tabby


----------

